# newbie



## Vaegontargy (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey guys im new here hope all is well and hoping to learn alot


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 1, 2020)

Vaegontargy said:


> Hey guys im new here hope all is well and hoping to learn alot


On behalf of puritysourcelabs and straightupkratom welcome


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 1, 2020)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2020)

[h=1]Welcome....[/h]


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!
need help- come here????

Sincerely, Alan


----------

